# Deep Fried Pickles, how does one bread them...



## KevInAlaska (Jul 9, 2007)

Deep Friend Pickles, how does one bread them?  Actually is it bread.  Anyone have a recipe.  Who has made them?

I might have to make them instead of being able to have them purchased.

I know some of you mentioned you liked them or loved them.  Did you make them?

Sincerely,

Kevin in Alaska


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 9, 2007)

I bread mine with House of Autrey Medium Hot breading mix. 
Which is, if I remember correctly, a mix of flour, cornmeal and spices.
I use dills cut into fourths.
They get dried off, floured, dredged in egg, floured, 
then fried in 375 degree oil for a couple of minutes.
To be honest, I am not totally happy with my breading,
sometimes it falls off.
But not as often, since I got a thermometer to make
sure my oil is hot, LOLOLOLOL!
Oh, gotta use Mt. Olive Zesty Dills, too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 9, 2007)

Here fried dill pickles are quite popular. Always of the "hamburger slice" variety. After trying every commercial breading mixture I could find, as well as home made, I settled on a beer batter with added spices for flavor. Also just as soon as they are taken up. they are dusted with "Magic Dust" consisting mostly of garlic and cayenne pepper. Eat them while they are hot and...

Enjoy!


----------



## Harborwitch (Jul 9, 2007)

I make a beer batter for mine because we usually make them when we're having other beer battered stuff.  Love the crazy things.  

This is more traditional batter - In a shallow bowl beat 1 egg and 1 cup milk.  Add 2 tsp Worcestershire sauce, 1/4 tsp tabasco sauace, 1/4 tsp ground cayenne pepper and 1/4 tsp garlic powder, and salt and pepper to taste.

In another small bowl mix 1 1/2 c. all purpose flour and salt and pepper to taste.  Dip into milk mixture and then into flour.  Fry in 350 degree oil for about a minute - moving to brow evenly.  Drain on paper towels and keep warm in a 200 degree oven.

This calls for baby dills sliced crossways into 1/4" slices but we used regular dills sliced into 1/2" slices. 

What's really fun is to make up a bunch of them and let your guests try to figure out what they are.


----------

